# Tigers journal - with pics



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have decided to start a journal to keep me on track for my training & diet.

Intro - My names Paddy, been training on and off for 5 years now, progress has been good but had many setbacks along the way which i wont bore you with.

Anyroad - here we go, goals are to add as much size as i can up to xmas and see how things look, i aim to compete in Mr Scotland 2011 in the 1st timers class.

I have alot of work to do, training is pretty good, i train 4x a week and my split goes as follows:

Day 1 Delts/traps/calves

Day 2 Chest/Biceps

Off

Day 3 Back/Triceps

Day 4 Quads/Hams

I usually follow a pyramid style, so 2 warmups then say 3 - 4 working sets but i do like my supersets and drop sets as well so ill keep a diary of my training cos it can be quite sporadic.

Diet - My achiles heel, i dont have a very big appetite so food has always been my prob but i will remedy this with mrps etc. I will keep a food log here and im going to start using fitday to calculate my macros cos tbh i have no clue what i take in a day all i know is its not enough.

Gear use: Ill be brutally honest with what i take, i have done quite a few cycles, been on for upto a year at one point. My faves are test deca and slin. I will be trying some new stuff here just diff compounds etc so ill log all that as well.

Lifestyle - I am a busy boy working 3 jobs, im a security guard by day, doors at night and i work for our Gav Laird in his supp shop once a week. I dont go out much but as im newly single i will be having the odd blow out but ill try and keep it in check.

Currrent weight is 16.2 weighed today, i am skinnyfat, done 1 cycle this year which was test prop, test enth, deca and a little slin pwo, weight went up to 17 stone, looking good but had some problems so lost a bit, currently trying to get up to a decent weght/size again before i go on my next cycle.

I would appreciate comments and criticism along the way as it keeps me motivated.

Pics ive put my pics up before but i dont have anything recent so bear with me ill get some up asap.

Thanks for looking.

P


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Todays food (dont laugh)

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 4 whole eggs, sweetner - blended and made into pancakes, served with strawberry jam, cup of coffee, glass of milk, pint of water with cordial.

Meal 2 - 1 scoop of extreme pro 6 protein in water.

Meal 3 - Whopper meal from Burger King with diet coke.

Pre gym - 1x banana, scoop of protein, 2 scoops NO Xplode.

Train

Pwo - CNP pro recover, 2 scoops.

Meal 4 - chilli con carne with rice.

bag of beef jerky

scoop of extreme pro 6 and 100g oats

bag of nuts

snickers

3 scones with jam, glass of milk

2 scoops phd pharma 6hr and a banana

Vits - i always take my vits b4 bed, atm i take - omega 3, cq10, multi vit/mineral, odourless garlic, glucosamine & chrondoitin.

Sleep.

Im on the door tonight so ill update this tomo, ill try and have something before i go and ill take a shake for while im at work. When i get home ill eat something but it will most likely be crap.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Hotstuff! I'm here already..perving and waiting for 'progress' pics:devil2: I was at the beach and my PaddyPervSensor wnet mental...so i rushed home only to discover that it wasn't faulty wiring, you did actually post a journal

Keep working at it Pat....will be there to see the end result next May


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Tiger

Following your journal with interest

Good luck with your goals


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Todays training 5/6/10 Quads

Leg ext - 2 warmups then 4 sets heavy to pre-exhaust

Squats - 1 warmup then 3 sets 100kg x 10, 140 x 6, 140 x6

Leg press close stance, 3 sets full stack 170kg

That was all i could manage, usually do alot more for quads but i was feeling fcked, got bit of a cold and its been boiling here today so fck it, ill go in for hams calves tomo.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hey Hotstuff! I'm here already..perving and waiting for 'progress' pics:devil2: I was at the beach and my PaddyPervSensor wnet mental...so i rushed home only to discover that it wasn't faulty wiring, you did actually post a journal
> 
> Keep working at it Pat....will be there to see the end result next May


Haha thank you Ser, your senses serve you well!!

Appreciate the support 



Callofthewild said:


> Hi Tiger
> 
> Following your journal with interest
> 
> Good luck with your goals


Thanks matey


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

*BIG POLISH BA5TARD!!*

There is a new guy in my gym and he makes me want to cry - He's big, cut, and he has big calves!! Hes got a wicked physique and im very jealous, made me feel tiny.

Just wanted to get that off my chest. :bounce: :cursing:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff, look forward to following this. Remember you posted some good pictures a while ago, anymore update ones?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff, look forward to following this. Remember you posted some good pictures a while ago, anymore update ones?


x2, you were only 210lbs if I remember rightly but looked a lot heavier:thumbup1:

PS why are there so many big fcking Scots? Bastards:cursing:


----------



## 07smclean (May 25, 2010)

Tiger81 said:


> *BIG POLISH BA5TARD!!*
> 
> There is a new guy in my gym and he makes me want to cry - He's big, cut, and he has big calves!! Hes got a wicked physique and im very jealous, made me feel tiny.
> 
> Just wanted to get that off my chest. :bounce: :cursing:


i know how you feel:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Gainer said:


> Haha! Hate guys like that! Walse in and BOOM... you suddenly feel tiny again!
> 
> I am a fan of your diet! Similar to mine on a good day! :lol:
> 
> Hope it all goes well! Will be following


Thanks mate.



LittleChris said:


> Good stuff, look forward to following this. Remember you posted some good pictures a while ago, anymore update ones?


No update ones atm but ill do some soon when im in the gym and got a pump on etc.



WRT said:


> x2, you were only 210lbs if I remember rightly but looked a lot heavier:thumbup1:
> 
> PS why are there so many big fcking Scots? Bastards:cursing:


Yes mate that was my photoshoot pics i was prob at my best there.

Mate its all about the haggis - thats the secret :whistling:



07smclean said:


> i know how you feel:cursing: :cursing:


Yeh, fckers lol how dare he be bigger than me!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Today - 6/6/10

Woke up at 9 am after getting to bed at half 4, was working the door and i never get a good sleep, anyway, managed to nap until mid-day and got up, heres what im eating for meal 1










100g oats with sweetner and an apple, cup of tea and 2 scoops extreme pro 6.

Meal 2 - Sh1t, i had another burger king, tender crisp meal oooopppppsssss

Meal 3 - Chinese, sweet & sour chicken with fried rice and a pepsi max fcking hell what crap i eat..

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme pro 6

Meal 5 - 200g chicken with potatos and veg


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks lush lol.....Will be following this mate :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Great stuff .. will be watching .. good luck  ..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Subscribed.

I too remember those pics the other guys are on about.

Look forward to following your journey.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Good morning.

Slept ok last night, feeling refreshed.

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 4 whole eggs, sweetner, made into pancakes bit of jam on top, cup coffee, glass of milk

Meal 2 - 8oz rump steak, chips, peas, pint of water

Meal 3 - buffalo wings, battered shrimp with chilli sauce, toffee fudge cake with ice cream, diet coke

Pre training - 1 scoop of red mist, 2 kre evoloution caps

Pwo shake - 2 scoops cnp pro recover

Meal 4 - Bit of an odd one, 4 whole eggs 2 whites, handful of new potatos, handful of chicken breast, some chopped onion, launched in a pan with some hot pepper sauce, made kinda like a omlette, its very tasty, whacked some salt n ketchup on it.

Bowl of cheerios in milk, 2 x kre evoloution caps.

Meal 5 - 2 scoops extreme pro 6


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Todays workout chest/bis/calves 7/6/10

Flat bench - warm up with bar 20 reps, 60k x 12, 100k x 6, 100k x 6

Inc dbs - 30x 12, 40 x 5, 40x5, 40x 5

inc press machine - 56k x 12 reps to pump

cable flyes, 30k x 12, 40k x 8, 40k x 8

pec dec - 84k x 12 reps to pump

Biceps - standing preacher - 14k x 12, 18k x 8, 18k x 8

seated alt db curl, 20k x 8, 20k x 8, 20k x 8

precher machine - 40k x 8, 50k x 8, 50k x 6

hammer curls superset with bar curls 26k hammers, 20k barbells, 8 reps 12 reps x 2 sets.

Calves - seated calf raise 3 sets of 12, set of 12 on the floor inbetween sets.

Standing calve raise 3 sets of 8 sets of 12 on the floor inbetween

Strength was pi55 poor tonight, partly due to being off cycle, and also ive a bit of a cold, and i took red mist for the 1st time last night and im not sure i like it, usually take no xplode which i love but the red mist made me feel a bit weird.. might have to bin it and get more nox


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Did a bit of prep tonight as im working in Gavs shop tomo, heres what i done, chicken in nandos sauce and seasoning, oven cooked with thyme and garlic, rice and some veg.

I need to do this more often my diet is so fcking awful its not till i write it out i realise how bad it is..


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

8/6

Woke up at 8, had a terrible sleep, never mind, lol here we go..

Meal 1 - 2 wholewheat toasts with peanut butter and jam, cup of tea, 1 scoop of extreme pro 6, water, lots of water..

Meal 2 - prawn salad baguette, can of red bull

Meal 3 - chicken with rice & veg

Meal 4 - scoop extreme pro 6 and bag of beef jerky

Meal 5 - chicken rice and veg

2 x millionaire shortbread and glass of milk (oh dear it was going so well lol)

Meal 6 - Big ol plate of macaroni and some sausages (how random, tastes great tho)

Meal 7 - 2 scoops phd pharma 6


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Thought id put some pics of me when i was at my best, this is last year, i currently look like a bag of pi55 so no pics but ill get something new once i get my sh1t together again..


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Tomorrows prep, im getting good at doing this again lol

chicken in 5 spice, stir fried with some garlic, onion, hot pepper sauce and some boiled rice.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Wed 9/6

Meal 1 - 100g oats, scoop extreme pro 6, water, blended and drank, 1 banana.

Meal 2 - sausage, bacon, egg roll, cup coffee

Meal 3 - chicken and rice, veg, scoop extreme pro 6

Meal 4 - Nachos, chocolate, drink of 7 up

Meal 5 - chicken and rice

Pre training 2 scoops phd vmaxx pump

PWO shake 2 scoops cnp pro recover

Meal 6 - 180g pasta (dry weight) bolgnaise, salad, bowl of cheerios.

Vits.

Sleep.

Didnt take enough protein today, this is due to me pre mixing my shakes and taking it to work, when i went to drink it it tasted foul so it must have gone off or something, ill just take powder with me to work and mix it up fresh.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Todays training back/traps 9/6

Underarm lat p/d

Warmup then 4 straight sets, weight going up from set to set

B/O BB rows, warmup with 60kg then 3 sets @ 100kg, dropset to 60kg at end.

C/G machine row, 4 sets

Single arm db row 4 sets

Lat pd 3 sets light

TRAPS - db shrugs, 36kg, 44kg, 44kg

BB shrugs, 60k, 100k, 140k

Machine shrug, 160k 2 sets of 12

Felt pretty tired and wasnt really focused, prob due to working 12hrs but i gave it my best, feel sore now.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ure diet is awesome, think i need to slacken mine up alittle lol


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

hilly said:


> ure diet is awesome, think i need to slacken mine up alittle lol


Pmsl mate it makes me laugh when i read what i am eating, its helping writing it out though i can see where im going wrong, Im just imagining my potential if i can eat right and get some gear in me, hopefully i can start gaining again..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

u have the basics there mate just having treats in which you could argue if gaining wont do you any harm. makes me think im being daft to be fair because my treats during this week have beena steak/prawn skewer with rice from tgi fridays lol


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

hilly said:


> u have the basics there mate just having treats in which you could argue if gaining wont do you any harm. makes me think im being daft to be fair because my treats during this week have beena steak/prawn skewer with rice from tgi fridays lol


Mate i just eat what i like, not gonna sugar coat it, i think it has helped me in ways as i have a pretty quick metabolism but as im gettin older i need to start cleaning it up as metabolism will slow and also as i like to use a bit of slin now and again the fat gains become more stubborn to shift.

Your treats making me drool damn i fcking love my food haha

P


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Dinner, lol it doesnt look it in the pic but this was a HUGE plate of food, i was going a bit hypo after the gym and destroyed this in a matter of minutes, now im on the cherios lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha i like my food to pal big style unfortunatly dont have the metabolism to match my hunger/greedy eyes lmao,

tea looks tasty tho


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Yeh mate its a shame but you have always got your redeed days for some tasty treats.

Right then, 10/6

Had zero sleep last night prob due to me stuffing my face right before bed, anyway, went to work and soldiered through, managed a couple of naps at work which has taken the edge off but im still fcked so no training tonight 

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 2 scoops, extreme pro 6, water & ice cubes blended into a shake, 1 banana

Meal 2 - Sausage, bacon & egg baguette, coffee

Meal 3 - chicken & rice, scoop of boditronics express whey

Meal 4 - Nachos with a handful of chicken breast, ice cream and a choc muffin, pepsi max

Meal 5 - Chicken & rice

Meal 6 - Made a pizza but then i took 1 look at it and thought no so i threw it to fck, 2 scoops pharma 6 instead.

SLEEP


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

diet is shocking mate, and coming from me that is saying something :lol:

I reckon jsut at a glance - all I can do you don't give any amounts etc - protein far too low for a lump of your size, plenty of carbs tho most days :whistling: :lol:

You said in an earlier post about tracking macros - be honest - is it that you don't know how, or just you CBA?

With a bit of perseverance, it becomes second nature.

Don't get me wrong - you don't NEED to count it up - plenty get far without it, but then, you aren't plenty. Like me you are genetically "normal" so to speak, and as you point out yourself, you will only get so far eating like this, then time/age will flip it on you when you least expect it...

I'd say even for those that do well without counting a thing, that they could still stand to learn a lot - spot pitfalls they were previously unaware of - by doing a count up.

I know any time I have went by feel - and I know my body better than most - it has always slipped over time. Due to the slowness of the slip, I don't notice it, until one day I do a count, and realise its all to cock...

Paddy, not trying to tell you off - I'd have a cheek - but when I look at your physique, I just wonder how much further you could get it along the path, if you took everything a bit more serious/calculated. Nail the diet, the rest tends to fall into place.

And, if you have any notion at all to compete, you are going to have to get used to disciplined eating... now is the time to start laying the foundations, get used to logging etc...

Least, thats how I would do it, all just IMO.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh and low appetite - snap. well apart from my current freak situ where my gut has transformed into some sort of bottomless pit :lol:

When I struggle, I just make up the shortfall in shakes. When stomach was at its worst, I'd have the majority of my intake (protien intake certainly) in shake form - still worked out just fine. This whole "solid food is best" is utter shart, there are a whole lot of different variables at play, that mean yeah, for one guy solid might be best, but for another, liquid may be best - and at the end of the day, any nutrition is better than no nutrition...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Oh and low appetite - snap. well apart from my current freak situ where my gut has transformed into some sort of bottomless pit :lol:
> 
> When I struggle, I just make up the shortfall in shakes. When stomach was at its worst, I'd have the majority of my intake (protien intake certainly) in shake form - still worked out just fine. *This whole "solid food is best" is utter shart*, there are a whole lot of different variables at play, that mean yeah, for one guy solid might be best, but for another, liquid may be best - and at the end of the day, any nutrition is better than no nutrition...


This is true, I have more shakes than solid food as meals.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> Same for me. As a student I can't afford chicken breast every meal and I like the convenience of shakes. Usually have 3 shakes and 2 solid food meals a day.


Do you know Davy Broadfoot from up your way (on here as davyb)? He knows a wholesaler I am sure for muchos cheap chicken. Think you have to buy 10kg at a time right enough which can be a hit, I often half in for a box with someone if cash is tight to minimise outlay.

Wholesale you are looking at anywhere from £3.70 - £4.70ish per KG of chicken breast - thats fresh, not frozen...

Still dearer (I think) per gram of actual protein than shakes, but a lot cheaper than supermarkets and most butchers.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

rs007 said:


> diet is shocking mate, and coming from me that is saying something :lol:
> 
> I reckon jsut at a glance - all I can do you don't give any amounts etc - protein far too low for a lump of your size, plenty of carbs tho most days :whistling: :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the honest reply mate, yeah diet is pants but i will make it better and no i dont have a real idea of macros i just try and aim for 30-50g protein per meal and carbs whatever as long as i get 200g a day, i dont hit that every time and yeh protein is too low for me, im sloppy with my diet, not gonna lie, needs major work but im on the case, its just hard to find time as i work 3 jobs and im always fcked after the gym but the journal is a start, i do weigh pretty much all my food already and i have fitday on my pc ready to go. im lucky in that i have all the supps i need at my disposal as i work for Gav and i get paid in protein lol.

Again cheers for your input mate i really appeciate it.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Oh and low appetite - snap. well apart from my current freak situ where my gut has transformed into some sort of bottomless pit :lol:
> 
> When I struggle, I just make up the shortfall in shakes. When stomach was at its worst, I'd have the majority of my intake (protien intake certainly) in shake form - still worked out just fine. This whole "solid food is best" is utter shart, there are a whole lot of different variables at play, that mean yeah, for one guy solid might be best, but for another, liquid may be best - and at the end of the day, any nutrition is better than no nutrition...


Cheers mate, its getting better but i just seem to be eating sh1te atm..

Nice to know you can utilise shakes a bit more, so many times ive seen so called top level guys giving it thats too many shakes etc, fck that if you blended a chicken breast and drank it u would get the same nutritional content as if you ate it.. so whats the fcking difference with protein shakes? NONE, only diff is you feel full when you eat the chicken..


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Fri 11/6

Slept better last night but woke through the night and so still fcking tired today.. anyway diet today was TERRIBLE..

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 2 scoops extreme pro 6, banana

Meal 2 - Sausage bacon egg baguette, coffee

Meal 3 - Pizza, nachos with chicken, pepsi max

Meal 4 - Boditronics express whey 1 scoop

Meal 5 - Macdonalds - mcChicken sandwich meal, pancakes

Coffee

Pre gym banana, glass of milk, 2 scoops vmaxx pump (dont really like this makes me feel weird my lips, head and face tingle, gonna have to go back on the NOX)

PWO - 2 scoops cnp pro recover

Meal 6 - small chicken breast and noodles, stir fried with sweet chilli sauce and hot pepper sauce.

Meal 7 - 4 wheetabix in milk with sugar, 2 scoops pharma blend

Bed


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Man I wish I had a decent shop where I stay where I could work a day or two a week to pay for supps, that would be god send!!

3 jobs must suck ass with regards to scheduling, just one more argument for utilising shakes more (but smartly, ie not just whey shakes, bit of blend or some low gi carbs) to get stuff in when you are able to.

Like I say, even if solid food was somehow universally superior, shakes is better than nothing at all!

I'd be aiming for anywhere between 3 and 400g protein per day if I was you personally, only reason that bracket is so wide is because I haven't seen your current size/condition.

Carbs/fats - whatever it takes to fuel your daily activities, IMO you can only nail this on an individual basis by trial and error. I would IMAGINE though, working 3 jobs, training etc, that 200g of carbs is too low for good gaining unless your metabolism is fvcked :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rams is spot on as always. when ure having the express whey always have 2 scoop and throw some oats in with it. 50-80g or throw a tablespoon of olive oil instead. either or both for a good 600cal meal. 2 of these a day should sort you out. mix a couple up and keep them in the car then instead of hitting mcd's smash one of those.

if mcds is the only food you can get shop smart. buy to quarter pounders and eat one burger without the bun then another in the bun with a bottle of water. will give you sround 50p/40-50c and 20-30f not bad and mcd's beef is actually pretty good to be honest. there fried chicken is not


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Fri 11/6
> 
> Slept better last night but woke through the night and so still fcking tired today.. anyway diet today was TERRIBLE..
> 
> ...


See thats kinda what I am getting at - meal 2 - have you any way of quantifying how much good stuff was in that? Or how much bad?

Ditto meal 3, meal 5

It might seem like you are eating a lot, but you may be surprised - protein might fall way short of the mark there.

How many g of pro6 powder is a scoop :confused1: 35? I just put water in shaker, sit shaker on scales, hit tare, and wiegh the powder in, know exactly what I am getting each time and takes no longer really. I usually go for 50g powder in one sitting, which with pro6 gives 39g protein. I've seen me take up to 5 of those a day and still gain well etc

So if your deal with Gav allows it, you could do something like that - have a protein shake of small to moderate size with every meal, just to make sure you get a consistent base of protien.

Then even if your eating falls short, you still get a good cover of your requirements?

Just a thought


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Todays training, 11/6 Delts./Tris

Strength still pi55 poor so here we go..

Seated db press - 24x12, 30 x 9, 36 x 5, 36x5, 36x5

Seated press machine - 60 x 12, 65 x 6, 65 x 7

Front db raise - 14x8, 14x8

Seated lateral db raise - 8 x 12, 12x12, 16x8, 16x8

Unilateral cable lateral raise - 10k x 10, 15kx10, 15k x 8

Delt flye machine 60k x 6, 60k x 6 (slow negatives)

Db rear delt flyes - 14kx 12, 16kx 10, 16kx 8

Rear delt flye machine - 63x 10, 77x 8

Triceps - French press - 30x12, 40x8, 40x8

Pushdowns (cable) - 70x12, 80x10, 90x6, 90x6

O/h db tate press - 30x12, 40x8, 40x8

Tri ext machine & dips superset - 40x12/77x12, 50x6/98x12.

Some pics:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

those current? Mate you look bloody good!!!!

What a starting point for a potention run from now into the shows next year!!

Tiny waste, massive frame width, and plenty of muscle - and obv that is going to get better and better as other things fall into place.

I'll stop slagging your diet now mate, if you look that good, eating the way you are just now.... then I'll just shut up :lol:

Good enough run into next year you wouldnt be out of place in class 1, never mind 1st timers!

Always been impressed with your physique mate, and there is nowt in those pictures changes that, looking great!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

> Man I wish I had a decent shop where I stay where I could work a day or two a week to pay for supps, that would be god send!! It is great, im blessed, have to say a huge thanks to Gav he is a top dude.
> 
> 3 jobs must suck ass with regards to scheduling, just one more argument for utilising shakes more (but smartly, ie not just whey shakes, bit of blend or some low gi carbs) to get stuff in when you are able to. Yes mate im gonna start taking more with me ie on the door i can keep a shake say 100g oats and 2 scoops whey, or tuna smoothie (can of tuna, 100g oats, 2 yogs and a scoop of whey) And at my day job its no bother ill just need to take a tub and a shaker no probs there.
> 
> ...


 Yep, deffo agree here mate, i do need more of everything..


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:drool: :drool:

Agree with Rammers.....

but too busy :drool: to be sensible! GO PAAAAAAATTTTTTT!!!!!!!! :bounce:

*HHHOOONNNKKKKK!!!!!!*

Just practising for next year:tongue:

Oh aye, those pics are sh!t, we need more to be able to advise properly:whistling: :whistling:

:devil2:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

rs007 said:


> those current? Mate you look bloody good!!!!
> 
> What a starting point for a potention run from now into the shows next year!!
> 
> ...


Thank you brother but please bear in mind im pumped in those pics, un-pumped i look small and fat lol

I have some major weak points, i need more lats, and i desperatley need calves, i have major high insertions and seems no matter what the fck i do they look so small, if you wouldnt mind mate could i get a look at your whole training routine?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

what doors do you work in glasgow?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :drool: :drool:
> 
> Agree with Rammers.....
> 
> ...


Haha thank you mrs w, but thats all your gonna see im a shy boy remember..



stephy said:


> what doors do you work in glasgow?


Im not in Glasgow im a bit further north in Inverness


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

i swear to god i thought your thing said glasgow underneath haha! sorry


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Haha thank you mrs w, but thats all your gonna see im a shy boy remember..


Oddly....thats NOT what i have been hearing:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

stephy said:


> i swear to god i thought your thing said glasgow underneath haha! sorry


Lol nope sorry, i did spend some time there with my ex but things didnt work out so im back up in the land of the highlanders.



Mrs Weeman said:


> Oddly....thats NOT what i have been hearing:whistling: :whistling:


Fck you!! Spill!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll spill for a pic or twa:lol:

You know me Pat...it all costs....and i don't work in pounds or euros.... :innocent:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll spill for a pic or twa:lol:
> 
> You know me Pat...it all costs....and i don't work in pounds or euros.... :innocent:


Well i dont pay in that way Ser, so i will have to live in wonder, as will you...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll spill for a pic or twa:lol:
> 
> You know me Pat...it all costs....and i don't work in pounds or euros.... :innocent:


What about pounds ? (lbs?) Feel the weight of that 

Paddy!

Skinny Fat High Blood Pressure Drive By!!!!

Nice to see you run a journal. Horrible to see your diet. BTW, shop will have a booker card from this week onwards, so if you want to come shopping for wholesale meats just give me a shout and I'll get you the card anytime as well. Best boss in the world me, honest. Apart from being an ass.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking sh1t hot for how bad your diet is mate :lol:

I remember seeing your pics on RG and I'm with Rams on this that you have a very impressive physique, awesome base and bf % to work with for next year.

A lifesaver for me when I'm busy is pro6, oats & olive oil (peanut butter also but it makes me yak) blend them up in advance and stick in a cool bag (Argos do a cracker for approx £15 and the ice blocks are £5 or so, great investment)

best of luck with it all mate:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wee G said:


> What about pounds ? (lbs?) Feel the weight of that
> 
> Paddy!
> 
> ...


geezajob!!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dunno Rams, that would mean opening a shop in the homeland.

Maybe you could tell me what spec of anti-shell armour is normal on a three towns shop front these days and I'll price it up?

Seriously though, we are ALWAYS on the sniff for decent locations to expand to, and would hope to open another shop before the year is out somewhere in Scotland. What is there down by you?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

There is a small bbing related shop in Ardrossan. Doesn't carry much stock.

Nothing else locally, next one is Davie's PBB in Paisley


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh..and geez a joab tae:lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Oh..and geez a boabie tae:lol:


Naw! ****s sakes!

What's the shop in Ardrossan called? Are they all kinds of sports and a wee bit of BBing stuff or is it purely gym related stuff they do?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

purely gym related stuffs babe Protein, creatine, fat burners. They also stock a couple of vests/t-shirts/baggies

They don't have a great choice though, only few brands and not very cheap(when you consider the market has been opened up by the internet)

Called 'muscle and fitness' or something like that, never really paid attention to the shops name if i'm honest...they don't have a website or sell online...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

aye, 'Muscle and Fitness Store'. Not on yell.com but had a wee look on google street maps


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Seen it. **** me if that was my shop front I'd cut my own dick off and loop it over my ear, just to LESSEN the shock to my customers.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

As i said, they don't advertise, they ain't on yell.com, no website, no sales from net etc.......


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Wee G said:


> What about pounds ? (lbs?) Feel the weight of that
> 
> Paddy!
> 
> ...


Cheers brother, appreciate it


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Looking sh1t hot for how bad your diet is mate :lol:
> 
> I remember seeing your pics on RG and I'm with Rams on this that you have a very impressive physique, awesome base and bf % to work with for next year.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, and cheers for the tip.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:whistling: Pat i think you should check the new terms on your employment with Gav:whistling:

:devil2:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :whistling: Pat i think you should check the new terms on your employment with Gav:whistling:
> 
> :devil2:


lol what the fck you been upto!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

12/6

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 2scoops extreme pro 6, apple

Meal 2 - 3 eggs scrambled, wholemeal roll, coffee

Meal 3 - egg noodles, protein shake

Meal 4 - Paella

Meal 5 - nachos with chicken

Meal 6 - Chinese - sweet & sour king prawn, fried rice chips.

Snickers

Banana, nuts, 2 scoops extreme pro 6, 100g oats

Bed

Been snacking on rubbish today just eating absolute crap..


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> lol what the fck you been upto!


all i'm saying is........

*RUN PAT! RRUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!*

*MWAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Haha has Gav been pimping me out or something?

Ba5tards..


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

One two...ser is coming for you....

three four she at your door....

scared yet? (bet your hiding behind the sofa)

:lol:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> One two...ser is coming for you....
> 
> ...


pmsl no im not scared of you

(im typing this from in the cupboard)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

h34r: h34r: h34r:

I'm sneeeaaaaking up on you...hide under the desk, quick, i'll never find you there:laugh:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> h34r: h34r: h34r:
> 
> I'm sneeeaaaaking up on you...hide under the desk, quick, i'll never find you there:laugh:


haha right get out of my journal now with all this bollox :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

This journal sucks actual ass! :mellow:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Just kidding! :thumb:

Keep it up Paddy, you are looking great and when you are competing you will have a sh1tload of us to cheer you on! 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

lol thanks RK ya fcknugget! :laugh:

Ok 13/6

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 4 whole eggs, sweeter, blend and made into pancakes, jam on top, cup of coffee.

Meal 2 - 2 scoops extreme pro 6

meal 3 - 6oz steak, baked potato, salad. Pecan pie with ice cream

Meal 4 - beef stew with mash

Out on the p1ss, peroni, vodka and pussy, apple sourz, white russian, champagne, and fck knows what else, also destroyed a cheese board with salmon and parma ham, yum yum, sore head the day so no training and i look fcking tiny, feels like ive lost loads of mass  was a great night though.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nice brekkie there paddy!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Aye, sorry Pads, Ser gave me some good info on a poss location for another shop, so i sold you for a day a week to her in return for her local knowledge.

Sorry and all that, you are now employed by Ser. Dunno what the job is like?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> *lol thanks RK ya fcknugget!* :laugh:
> 
> Ok 13/6
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 4 whole eggs, sweeter, blend and made into pancakes, jam on top, cup of coffee.


Nae bother [email protected] basket! :thumb:

I made Ramsay a big birthday breakfast today - pork and apple sausages, fried egg with soft yolk, tattie scone, soft breakfast rolls and broon sauce! YUMMY! 

So in comparison - your breakfast - was sh1t! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Nice brekkie there paddy!





Wee G said:


> Aye, sorry Pads, Ser gave me some good info on a poss location for another shop, so i sold you for a day a week to her in return for her local knowledge.
> 
> Sorry and all that, you are now employed by Ser. Dunno what the job is like?


Ah man what the hell have you got me into pmsl



RedKola said:


> Nae bother [email protected] basket! :thumb:
> 
> I made Ramsay a big birthday breakfast today - pork and apple sausages, fried egg with soft yolk, tattie scone, soft breakfast rolls and broon sauce! YUMMY!
> 
> So in comparison - your breakfast - was sh1t! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sounds good, but i bet mine was better :tongue:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

14/6 - Hungover, out with the boys last night, got home at 2.30 am with a chick, we were sh4gging for an hour or so then fell asleep, good times, i woke up with scratches all over me so she must have had fun lol, she bailed at 7am to get to work..

Meal 1 - 2 scoops Extreme pro 6 in milk

Back to bed

Meal 2 - 3 bacon, 2 eggs, 2 toast

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme pro 6

Meal 5 - chicken breast curry and fried rice, diet coke

Meal 6 - 4 wheetabix, 2 scoops phd pharma 6

Sleep


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Bet you killed her and stuffed her in yer freezer for seconds you sick [email protected]! :death:

LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mmmm all i see is the word 'bacon'

Got another hour before i'm due to eat:crying:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Bet you killed her and stuffed her in yer freezer for seconds you sick [email protected]! :death:
> 
> LMAO! :lol:


No she's tied up in the shed actually, i prefer my victims to be alive...



Mrs Weeman said:


> mmmm all i see is the word 'bacon'
> 
> Got another hour before i'm due to eat:crying:


Pmsl mrs wee thats a very tame comment from you, no sexual innuendos, no hidden agendas, just bacon pmsl


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

15/6

Woke up at half 8, had a good sleep so feel fine. Ill be hitting the gym today, prob do chest and biceps, I really want to change my training, need to get my strength up so ill play around with the rep range, may even go back to pre-exhaust methods as these work well when strength is down..

Meal 1 - 100g oatmeal in milk with an apple and some sweetner, cup of tea, 2 scoops extreme pro 6.

Meal 2 - nachos, chicken salad, tango

Meal 3 - Mackerel on toast, Chicken burger with chips

Pre workout - 1 scoop vmaxx pump.

Pwo - 2 scoops cnp pro recover

Meal 4 - Chicken with potatos and veg, Cereal bar

Meal 5 - 100g oats, 2 scoops extreme pro 6

Meal 6 - Lasagne with salad, some biscuits, 2 scoops pharma 6

Bed.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> No she's tied up in the shed actually, i prefer my victims to be alive...
> 
> Pmsl mrs wee thats a very tame comment from you, no sexual innuendos, no hidden agendas, just bacon pmsl


First week of dieting over hun, didn't gorge on cheat day as had no appetite, now feel gutted that i didn't......i have NEVER dieted in my life... will make it up today, i've just had meal2 so am fine for around an hour:laugh:

Oh aye, which day suits you best to be under my orders? You gotta do as i say or you don't get paid:devil2: You can start your duties by sending me something naughty to wnak over


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> First week of dieting over hun, didn't gorge on cheat day as had no appetite, now feel gutted that i didn't......i have NEVER dieted in my life... will make it up today, i've just had meal2 so am fine for around an hour:laugh:
> 
> Oh aye, which day suits you best to be under my orders? You gotta do as i say or you don't get paid:devil2: You can start your duties by sending me something naughty to wnak over


Ahh i see thats why you were being tame lol

Pmsl your gonna have to do better than that.. :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

PAY FROZEN!!!!!

Bet that kicks your ass into gear!:laugh:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> PAY FROZEN!!!!!
> 
> Bet that kicks your ass into gear!:laugh:


Haha what pay? im a volunteer :laugh:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

15/6 Chest/Bis

Decided to change things up today as my routine is stale and boring, so i copied Jay's chest routine out of his CEO muscle book and it was really enjoyable but sadly i couldnt follow it to the letter as the gym was busy..

Flat db flyes

Inc bb press (dbs were busy)

Pec dec (couldnt get on the cable flye)

Decline bb press

Bi's

Seated ez preacher curls

seated alt db curls

hammers superset with standing straight bar curl

BOOM!! SUPER PUMPED!!

Felt really good on this session, prob due to having a good sleep and plenty food before plus i was off work so wasnt fatigued from that.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

16/6

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 2 scoops extreme pro 6 in water, 1 banana

Meal 2 - Scrambled egg, bacon, coffee

Meal 3 - Sushi, beef jerky, protein bar

Reflex whey refresh

Meal 4 - 100g rice (dry weight) Chicken breast, curry sauce

PRE W/O - 1&1/2 scoops vmaxx pump must have hit the nail on the head for doseage cos i had a brilliant workout 

PWO - 2 scoops cnp pro recover

Meal 5 - Same as meal 4

Meal 6 - 2 scoops phd pharma blend 6hr


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Quads & Hams

Leg ext - 35 x 20, 56x12, 77x8

Squat - bar x 12, 60x12, 100x12, 140x6, 180x2 (Spot), 140x4, 100x8

Horizontal Leg press - (Close stance) 106x10, 151x10, 178x8

SLDL 2 sets x 12 @ 60kg

Lying ham curl - 45x12, 55x10, 65x6 (failure)

Seated ham curl - 70k x 8, 70 x 8


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

17/6

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 2 scoops extreme pro 6, banana

Meal 2 - 2 bacon, 3 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 3 - Ground beef with 100g rice and veg, 1 serving of sci-mx 100% whey

Meal 4 - chicken baguette, coffee, cake Oops.

Meal 5 - Ground beef, 100g rice and veg, 1 serving of sci mx 100% whey

Meal 6 - 3 whole eggs, can tuna, onions, cheese, made into omlette, dash of hot pepper sauce.

Meal 7 - 2 scoops phd pharma 6hr


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

18/6

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 2 scoops extreme pro 6, apple

Meal 2 - 3 eggs scrambled, coffee

Meal 3 - Ground beef & 100g rice and veg

Meal 4 - 100g oats, can of tuna, youghurt, scoop of cnp pro recover

Train

PWO - 2scoops cnp pro recover


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Back/Tris

Underarm lat p/d

B/o BB row superset with rope lateral pulls

C/g ,machine rows

Db rows

w/g machine rows

lat p/d

Tris - single arm db ext o/h

cable pushdowns

rope ext

dips superset with machine tri ext


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey tiger just thought id pop in for a look...Its Jamie from over on Bio board spoke a few times through pm mate... hope all going well will be following ya jernal bro.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Haha what pay? im a volunteer :laugh:


Not if you carry on carrying on:cursing: Now bend over biatch!!!!! I pick Friday as me Paddy day... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

SPIKE1982 said:


> Hey tiger just thought id pop in for a look...Its Jamie from over on Bio board spoke a few times through pm mate... hope all going well will be following ya jernal bro.....


Hey mucker good to see ya again, hope your good, looking well in avatar m8.

Cheers.



Mrs Weeman said:


> Not if you carry on carrying on:cursing: Now bend over biatch!!!!! I pick Friday as me Paddy day... :thumbup1:


You fcking bend over im not taking anything up the sh1tpipe!!

Todays Saturday, you missed out eh...


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

22/6 Update

Things have gone t1ts up as im having some health issues right now, ive got dizzy spells, numb fingers on the left side, dont feel myself, feel tired all the time, and my ibs has returned so eating is fcked also, got the docs today so i will update later..


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Hey mucker good to see ya again, hope your good, looking well in avatar m8.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


you don't have to tell me twice *pouts ass* :lol:

Aye, might have missed it last week....but its already Tuesday Pat...you scared yet? :tongue:



Tiger81 said:


> 22/6 Update
> 
> Things have gone t1ts up as im having some health issues right now, ive got dizzy spells, numb fingers on the left side, dont feel myself, feel tired all the time, and my ibs has returned so eating is fcked also, got the docs today so i will update later..


Thats not so good:sad: Good luck today at docs hun, hope it gets sorted for you soon


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Well, i went to the docs today, he took my blood pressure and all ok there, he reckons its a virus so i just gotta rest up, no training etc so ill update this when im feeling better. Fcking raging, hate getting sick it just fcks up my progress everytime..


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Well, i went to the docs today, he took my blood pressure and all ok there, he reckons its a virus so i just gotta rest up, no training etc so ill update this when im feeling better. Fcking raging, hate getting sick it just fcks up my progress everytime..


Maybe you been burning the candle at both ends again....

Take plenty of rest and you'll be grand


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I have mate, 12hr shifts at work on minimal sleep then hammering it into the ground at the gym.. guess im NOT a machine lol


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ok lets get this back on track, still not feeling 100%, lots of bugs going about just now and i seem to catch them all..

Last night i did chest & Biceps, was a light session as im unwell but got a great pump regardless and im in bits today..

Chest -

Inc db flyes

flat bench

inc db press

pec dec

Biceps -

Preacher machine

seated alt db curls

cable curls


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Took a couple more pics, still off gear no pump etc so bear with me, just wanna have something to compare against in a couple months when hopefully ill be firing on all cylinders so to speak,,

Bicep










Quads


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

23/6

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs, 3 bacon, probiotic yoghurt, 70g whey

Meal 2 - 250g chicken, veg, banana

PRE wo - scoop of NOX

PWO - 2 scoops cnp pro-recover.

Meal 3 - spag bol, garlic bread, salad, i was going hypo so scoffed a pack of foxes party rings, 2 rockeys and a kit kat lol.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Back & Tris

Underarm LPD

Inc db rows

B/O BB rows

CG pd

1 arms row yates style

w/g row superset with assisted chins x 2 sets

Triceps - Single arm cable ext

cable pushdown

o/h db tate press


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Mate you've def got it in the genetics dept, get the head screwed on n get this done for next year :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Mate you've def got it in the genetics dept, get the head screwed on n get this done for next year :thumb:


Thanks bro, appreciated, just need to get it all together now and stop fcking about.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

HAWT pics....can we have smaller pants please hun:devil2: and a bott...i mean glute pic? :whistling:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> HAWT pics....can we have smaller pants please hun:devil2: and a bott...i mean glute pic? :whistling:


Haha if you want more pics look at my facebook


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT!

Ok then


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> GOD DAMMIT!
> 
> Ok then


Ive got a couple of rude ones on my phone but you would have to pay me alot of money to see them...:laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hows about you just send them to me...if you don't i'll harrass you...afterall i got your number...and address.....and know your place of work:laugh:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha Ser, another Scot joins Rams & I Hellproof club :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Haha Ser, another Scot joins Rams & I Hellproof club :lol:


He ain't hellproof.......

Just not appropriate with you or rams...but Pat is MILES away...so i can:devil2:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> hows about you just send them to me...if you don't i'll harrass you...afterall i got your number...and address.....and know your place of work:laugh:


pmsl, bring it, im used to daft wee lassies harassing me at work lol lol



Mrs Weeman said:


> He ain't hellproof.......
> 
> Just not appropriate with you or rams...but Pat is MILES away...so i can:devil2:


What is this hellproof?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> pmsl, bring it, im used to daft wee lassies harassing me at work lol lol
> 
> What is this hellproof?


Stephen and Ramsay are hellproof because they come to visit and leave without being raped...it only happens because Stephen got enough on his plate without me making things more difficult(but that will be rectified soon, then see the basket run!) and Rammers, well, he is Rammers, Bri's best mate, been there forever and i just wouldn't because its wrong, it would make Ramsay feel uncomfortable(and LA would batter me for even joking about it lol)

You however are NOT hellproof....in fact i have heard you may be as bad as me:eek: if not WORSE!

I might be daft, i might be wee......but i fling guys like you around for fun, to put them right back in their place:thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hmm, there may be trouble aheeeeeeeeeeaaaaaadddddddddd... pmsl

No i am not as bad nowhere near it!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i like trouble:devil2:

and i used to believe that.....but not now i got insider info:sneaky2:.....you wondering which one of your friends ratted you out? :tongue:

:lol:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Haha someone is on the wind up, im like a fcking choirboy


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

sure you are sweetie:laugh: sure you are....

Starting to panic yet? :devil2:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> sure you are sweetie:laugh: sure you are....
> 
> Starting to panic yet? :devil2:


So what am i like? since you already know,,

Not panicking no, im a big boy now, i can stay out late on a school night and everything :tongue:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

**Getting Steamy**


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Not been keeping this up to date but here is todays food:

Meal 1 - 5 whole eggs, 2 scoops whey.

Meal 2 - 280g white fish, veg, 2 scoops whey, 1 oat cake with peanut butter and a little jam.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Not been keeping this up to date but here is todays food:
> 
> Meal 1 - 5 whole eggs, 2 scoops whey.
> 
> Meal 2 - 280g white fish, veg, 2 scoops whey, 1 oat cake with peanut butter and a little jam.


You've been MIA

Thats a lot of eggs man


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Callofthewild said:


> You've been MIA
> 
> Thats a lot of eggs man


Yeah mate ive been busy at work, i work 12hr shifts and then doors at night so im fcked and hardly have time to update this..


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Im really struggling for time to update this with my food and training log but ill say how its going just now - diet is better but still p1sh, training is GOOD, im back on the gear TEST & TREN - OMG this stuff is the business ive only taken tren ace once and it was years ago, well holy fck i feel like i can lift the whole gym, i want FCK everything that moves, and i want to destroy anyone thats in my path, i feel like a fcking god - AWESOME!!

Thats all, oh and my weight is creeping up the 240lb mark, still a fat crap tho but im big and strong so its all good for now...

Ill try and input some more when i get time.


----------

